# Looking for Apple Butter Recipe



## amyd (Mar 21, 2005)

I have heard you can make apple butter in the crock pot. A friend gave me a grocery bag of apples the other day and I'd like to try it. My dd loves apple butter. Any recipes?


----------



## MadAussieInUSA (Sep 21, 2006)

I just did this on sunday! 

i just peeled + cored a whole bunch and quartered. dropped in 1/2 cup of water into the crock pot. turned on high for 2 hours, then low for 8hrs. (with lid on).

stir every now and again. after the 10hours, they should be golden brown and total mush. Add 2tblsp cinnamon and 1tsp ground cloves. (add sugar to taste). leave lid off and put on high for 2-3hrs so evapourate some of the liquid so its more solid. stir often.

some people will add all spice and nutmeg and lots of other things, but this recipie is pretty simple.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Here's mine. In fact I have 2 crockpots going right now and it smells heavenly here 

Crock Pot Apple Butter


Wash and cook apples in large pot after removing stem and blossom ends, When tender and cooled, push through sieve or food mill.

8 Cups Applesauce 
4 Cups Sugar (2-white/2 lt. brown)
Â½ cup apple cider or cider vinegar
2-teaspoons cinnamon
1-teaspoon ground cloves

Place all ingredients in crock-pot. Cook on low 10-12 hours. Make sure steam escapes when it starts boiling. Stir occasionally. Pour into sterilized jars and seal.

Yield: 4-6 pints


*You may need to adjust cooking time for desired thicknessJ


**I have made this with the cider vinegar and it comes out good, but if the jars arenât going to be used in a year or more, the flavor tends to sharpen.



To Can: You want to make sure that you have washed and dried the canning jars. Place the lids and bands in a saucepan and pour boiling water in the pan to cover. Using a wide-mouth funnel (you can find this anywhere that sells canning equipment) on the jar, ladle the apple butter into the jar leaving 1/8-inch headspace. Try not to leave any air pockets in the jar. Wipe the rim of the jar with a wet, clean cloth. Place lid on jar and then screw band around jar. Immediately turn the jar upside down and leave that way until the jar is sealed. This may take anywhere from 5-30 minutes, depending on altitude and barometric pressure. You will know it is sealed if you push down on the center of the lid and it does not pop back up. This is called the inversion method. I have used this method for all of my jams, jellies, and apple butter and it has always worked fine for me.


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

If you do this, you need to bring it to a boil on the stove before you put it into the jars before you process it. 
You need to process ALL foods, putting a lid on is called "open kettle" and an unsafe method. Nothing has been done to preserve a food that way. It doesn't kill any bacteria, it doesn't make a true vacuum seal. Even jams and jellies need to be processed to destroy molds and fermentation. 

How do I? ...General Information http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/general/equp_methods_not_recommended.html
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

General Canning Information
Equipment and Methods Not Recommended
Open-kettle canning and the processing of freshly filled jars in conventional ovens, microwave ovens, and dishwashers are not recommended, because these practices do not prevent all risks of spoilage. 
From Alaska State food safety :http://www.uaf.edu/coop-ext/homeeconomics/08_faqs_home.html
Someone told me that making applebutter in the crockpot or in a pan in the oven was not recommended by USDA. When I do it, the applebutter mounds like it should and does not separate when it is finished. It is then processed in sterile pint jars with proper headspace, etc. It is made using added acid and sugar. I process it for 10 minutes, and I live at less than 1,000 feet elevation. Can you clarify this for me?
I've checked my USDA sources and other resource materials and I can find nothing that suggests you cannot use a crockpot for preparing applebutter. I spoke with our local district home economist (Roxie Dinstel) because I know she makes apple butter in a crockpot, and she said the approach has generally worked well for her too. She does have the following suggestions: keep the lid off; if you use the lowest setting (and recognize that the lowest setting on one crockpot may be too hot on another crockpot) it will take 6-7 hours to cook the butter; stir once in awhile; she processes her applebutter for 15 minutes in a boiling water canner at sea level.

In looking at the recipes, just a reminder not to cut back on the amount of cider or vinegar and sugar recommended. These ingredients help to preserve the butter, keep the pH high, and allow it to be processed in a boiling water canner. Even though you are processing for 10 minutes I would suggest you presterilize your jars, or increase the time to 15 minutes. And finally, I would suggest that you increase the temperature of the butter by gently boiling it, stirring constantly, just before you fill the jar. This will insure that the product is hot when you put it into the jars (one book suggested just under 220 degrees F). At this point you will need to watch the apple butter carefully so that the increased heat won't burn the butter.

References: Complete Guide to Home Canning, USDA Agriculture Bulletin No. 539; So Easy to Preserve, 3rd Edition (1993), by Susan Reynolds at the Cooperative Extension Service, University of Georgia: Bulletin No. 989; and Collecting and Using Alaska's Wild Berries and Other Wild Products by Sheryl Stanek and Barbara Butcher, Alaska Cooperative Extension Service, 1998. (Answered by Dr. Kristy Long, Food Sciences & Home Ec Specialist.)


----------



## Betty J. (Jan 16, 2007)

I need an apple butter recipe that is baked in the oven all day. I had my mother's recipe but, have misplaced it.
I would appreciate it so much as I have over a bushel of apples I need to get in jars.
Thanks


----------



## Shannon224 (Jun 28, 2010)

I would like to try pear sauce & butter - does any one have a recipe?


----------

